# 500 kHz Recordings and Other Morse



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

I spotted a thread about the William B. Gould, III recordings of 500 kc/s during the 1960's, I wanted to assure all these were genuine. There were problems as I've detailed in that thread at digitizing the recordings the biggest one is no radio station had a very slow speed (consumer type) reel-to-reel player or recorder. I obtained and used the only such device that I was able to find.

The rest of the Morse Archive is at this link. Bookmark it as I am adding recordings as they become available. Some of the recordings are much better. If I had the sense I would have bought better equipment to record the one's I made, but I thought I'd be hearing 500 kHz forever it seems.

http://www.tinyurl.com/djringjr

There is also another email list devoted entirely to Radio Officers:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/radio-officers Those who were R/O's air, land, sea, military, or technicians at service companies, or technicians at the various stations or bone fide historians are welcome! Please make sure you sign up for immediate email as it works best that way.

Enjoy!

73

David J. Ring, Jr., N1EA
Former Radio Officer - US Merchant Marine


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

I would like to have listened to the links but my system comes back with the following message.
Quote:
There is a problem with this website's security certificate. 


The security certificate presented by this website was issued for a different website's address.

Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. 
We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website. 
Click here to close this webpage. 
Continue to this website (not recommended). 
More information 


If you arrived at this page by clicking a link, check the website address in the address bar to be sure that it is the address you were expecting. 
When going to a website with an address such as https://example.com, try adding the 'www' to the address, https://www.example.com. 
If you choose to ignore this error and continue, do not enter private information into the website. For more information, see "Certificate Errors" in Internet Explorer Help. Unquote.

Now I am not suggesting there is a problem but to give members peace of mind can you verify or explain this.

Hawkey01


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

David's link works ok for me as well...

http://www.tinyurl.com/djringjr

I've listened to these a few times - and still come back for more!

Nostalgia - you can't beat it...


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

The link is not the problem. It is when you click the desired download that it activates the message. No problem with my system.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Hawkeye, this is not too uncommon, when a security cert is applied for, details of the applicant and website are registered as they exist at the time, they can evolve or the cert can go out of date giving rise to the message you noted, which originates from your security system being its usual psychotic, overcautious self - normally fine, occasionally a 'false positive' - to be polite about it .
Providing you are certain you have the right website and everything is as it should be, go ahead and click ‘Continue to the Website’. If in doubt, close and re-start making sure everything is going normally and nothing suspicious is happening – as per the last paragraph of the message.

Regards …..Chas


----------

